# What strap is your Damasko on ?



## StufflerMike

On FB Damasko asked

"Are you still searching for the Christmas gift with a little something extra? A wide range of watch straps and various accessories are awaiting you in our online shop."

The question made me think about what strap your Damasko is on ?

Nato



Hirsch Andy



Hirsch Liberty


----------



## kit7

Black Nato, approx $10 incl shipping from one of our sponsors, natostrapco. Can't fault it. The Damasko Nato that came with the watch is too short for me.


----------



## Chris Stark

I currently have mine on this Damasko strap with folding clasp. I had it on the brown Liberty you have pictured and liked the look, except that I felt the strap was too thick under my wrist.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I have yet to see any Damasko owners with a "rebel" strap either from Damasko or Hirsch. Here's a picture of the Hirsch straps. I purchased the black one (not pictured) two months ago. I'll try it on my DC67 when it gets here but if the bracelet is too good to take off, I'll just use the rebel strap on my Stowa flieger. These straps are good quality and are everything I like about bund straps minus what I don't like about bund straps.


----------



## Nokie

Two-piece B&R nato band.


----------



## ahsan

Mine is on the original damasko strap. I quite like it. Its quite comfortable and seems good quality
Does anyone have any idea about damasko's watch supplier? I read somewhere its Hirsch.


----------



## StufflerMike

ahsan said:


> Mine is on the original damasko strap. I quite like it. Its quite comfortable and seems good quality
> Does anyone have any idea about damasko's watch supplier? I read somewhere its Hirsch.


Hirsch is true for a lot of straps they sell. Liberty, James, Robby, Paul.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Don Ginsler black sharkskin with red stitching. I think it matches my DA44 niceley 

I'm not sure why my Photobucket links aren't working so I'll just post a direct link


----------



## AKM

Hirsch Robby, there really is no alternative:









If you haven't got one, stop whatever you're doing and order one; they really are that good.


----------



## Sylus Grey

stuffler said:


> Hirsch is true for a lot of straps they sell. Liberty, James, Robby, Paul.


The factory black leather strap is the Di Modell pilot


----------



## boomersooner

If its not on the bracelet:










It is on a GasGasBones strap which is the best strap their is for a DD watch like my Da46 is.


----------



## ahsan

kingblackbolt said:


> Don Ginsler black sharkskin with red stitching. I think it matches my DA44 niceley
> 
> I'm not sure why my Photobucket links aren't working so I'll just post a direct link


Looks really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Thanks mate I think it suits it perfectly 



ahsan said:


> Looks really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Nokie

Love the strap with the USA buckle. Very nice. What is it? 

Thanks.


----------



## karhu

kingblackbolt said:


> Don Ginsler black sharkskin with red stitching. I think it matches my DA44 niceley
> 
> I'm not sure why my Photobucket links aren't working so I'll just post a direct link


Love this combination, the contrasting textures are really nice.


----------



## spm17

I go back and forth between the leather strap my DA44 came with....


And this rubber strap I bought at Panatime a few years back. It fits PERFECTLY too...even is notched where the spring bar is like it was made for this watch. I swamp out the buckle and it looks like OEM. Love it. :-!





Shawn


----------



## Chris Stark

Gotta admit, it looks pretty darn good on a Liberty. This is my DA36


----------



## whoa

Either the bracelet or a ToxicNato which fits like a beast imo!










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## 1165dvd

Whiskey brown custom leather from Jack Foster. Thin leather is very high quality and really hugs the wrist. I love it.


----------



## 41Mets

I just received my custom strap for the DB4 from Bcatt straps out of the UK. He does a great, unique job.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















View attachment 10162642
View attachment 10162650


----------



## timefleas

kingblackbolt said:


> Don Ginsler black sharkskin with red stitching. I think it matches my DA44 niceley
> 
> I'm not sure why my Photobucket links aren't working so I'll just post a direct link


My vote for best in show so far, hands down--looks great and definitely unique--a perfect match.


----------



## Buellrider

Right now one is on bracelet and one is on the black Damasko NATO. Change quite a bit on the 36 though.


----------



## WichitaViajero

This Is Art!


41Mets said:


> I just received my custom strap for the DB4 from Bcatt straps out of the UK. He does a great, unique job.
> View attachment 10162698
> View attachment 10162714
> View attachment 10162634
> View attachment 10162642
> View attachment 10162650
> View attachment 10162754


----------



## kb.watch

I purchased a Damasko Diimodell black with white contrast stitch with black damest deployant. I have it on my DA38 Black. Seriously love this band and haven't had it on anything else in a couple months.


----------



## StufflerMike

Long time ago I used to own a DC 56 and put it on an orange Morellato.



Langkofel, Dolomites, South Tyrol, in the background.


----------



## boomguy57

I keep mine on the stock leather most of the time. It's a lovely strap. Comfortable and attractive.










Once in a while I'll mix it up with a Hirsch Liberty.










I've also been known to throw it on a NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

DB2 on the stock nubuck/suede strap, surprised how much I like it. May order a spare as I really can't imagine a strap I like better.


----------



## Buellrider

Now on Damasko leather.


----------



## m102486

On a bonetto cinturini. I had used a cheap silicon rubber on deployant for 4 years but it degraded after 3.5 years. It was cheap though.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos84

Handmade black horween strap

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Original Damasko leather strap...









Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## ffeelliixx

Cordura Hadley Roma on both my Damaskos.



Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

I just ordered a Damasko nylon strap from Watchmann. Curious to stack it up against my other Nato straps and see how it fares. Pics to follow in a couple of days


----------



## Buellrider

City74 said:


> I just ordered a Damasko nylon strap from Watchmann. Curious to stack it up against my other Nato straps and see how it fares. Pics to follow in a couple of days


It is decent, I wish it had a sliding keeper though. If your wrist is huge, the tail won't reach the keeper.


----------



## Happy Acres

Buellrider said:


> It is decent, I wish it had a sliding keeper though. If your wrist is huge, the tail won't reach the keeper.


 I have never seen a Nato with a sliding keeper, have a picture?


----------



## Buellrider

The only one I know of is the Omega NATO but I don't have a picture. The issue with the Damasko NATO is that it is about 1/2 inch shorter than my other straps, like the Cincy Strap Works. It is still a really nice strap, just needs to be a little longer or have a sliding keeper like the Omega. However, the Omega is super expensive compared to the Damasko.


----------



## Happy Acres

Buellrider said:


> The only one I know of is the Omega NATO but I don't have a picture. The issue with the Damasko NATO is that it is about 1/2 inch shorter than my other straps, like the Cincy Strap Works. It is still a really nice strap, just needs to be a little longer or have a sliding keeper like the Omega. However, the Omega is super expensive compared to the Damasko.


 Wow! I just checked, $250 for an Omega nato, insane.


----------



## Iandk

Phenomenato has a sliding keeper, and from reports I've read, the textile quality is as nice as (or maybe just a hair shy of) the Omega fabric. Definitely a few steps above the more generic NATO straps, though a little bit more in price ($40).


----------



## Quicksilver

City74 said:


> I just ordered a Damasko nylon strap from Watchmann. Curious to stack it up against my other Nato straps and see how it fares. Pics to follow in a couple of days


I bought one for my DA44 (6.75") and it is too small. Barely makes the keeper and no where near enough length to tuck.....


----------



## asmetana

DB2 with Damasko suede/nubuck factory strap.


----------



## Millbarge

Dagaz has NATOs that look excellent with Damaskos,
just a suggestion.


----------



## Dre

I tend to switch between the stock bracelet and a grey ToxicNATO on my DA44. I'm another big fan of the ToxicNATO's - high quality material and really nice hardware. The bead blasted hardware on that strap is about as close of a match to the color / finish of the DA44 as you can get:


----------



## Quicksilver

Dre said:


> I tend to switch between the stock bracelet and a grey ToxicNATO on my DA44. I'm another big fan of the ToxicNATO's - high quality material and really nice hardware. The bead blasted hardware on that strap is about as close of a match to the color / finish of the DA44 as you can get:


Looks Great! Wish he would get more stock in of the 20mm black.


----------



## myoda

This looks great. Wanted to order some straps, and some great suggestions but can anyone confirm that DA36/DB2 has a 20mm Strap please. :-s



stuffler said:


> Nato
> 
> 
> 
> Hirsch Andy
> 
> Hirsch Liberty


----------



## pherret

Damasko Bracelet
Hirsch Performance Robby
Hirsch Performance Tiger
Hirsch Performance James
Hirsch Performance Arne 
Nato's
Damasko Dimodell pilot


----------



## daffie

My DA36 on a dark grey velours strap from Strps.nl


----------



## panzerr

DA36 on a leather 4 ring nato by Jan (watchstrapheaven.com)


----------



## mattsbeers

That is truly fantastic!



> I tend to switch between the stock bracelet and a grey ToxicNATO on my DA44. I'm another big fan of the ToxicNATO's - high quality material and really nice hardware. The bead blasted hardware on that strap is about as close of a match to the color / finish of the DA44 as you can get:
> 
> Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x683px.


I love seeing a Damasko on a Nato.


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 on a grey watchbandit rallye strap....Damasko buckle fits nicely to complete the look


----------



## ldo123

Maddog1970 said:


> DC57 on a grey watchbandit rallye strap....Damasko buckle fits nicely to complete the look
> 
> View attachment 13585213
> View attachment 13585221


Nice watch/strap combo and the customized red chrono seconds-hand works really good on the white fully-lumed dial...!


----------



## StufflerMike

ldo123 said:


> Nice watch/strap combo and the customized red chrono seconds-hand works really good on the white fully-lumed dial...!


+1 
Watchbandit has some nice straps. Using their Nato straps on my Stowa Flieger Klassik.


----------



## ldo123

stuffler said:


> +1
> Watchbandit has some nice straps. Using their Nato straps on my Stowa Flieger Klassik.


Thanks for the heads-up Mike, I wasn't aware of them and at first glance, they seem to have some really nice watch-accessories in their portfolio.


----------



## daffie

My DA46 on a custom Clover Straps black cordura with leather backing and olive green accents.


----------



## uvalaw2005

OEM Nato.

View attachment wbi2c05y.jpeg


----------

